# Crankandstein Or Monster Mill



## husky (5/8/10)

I know its been asked before but I was all set on a MM2 as I know many have had great success with them and then I saw the Crankandstein is geared and approx the same price. From memory the geared ones are said to tear the grain more, is this true?

Im just looking for a simple setup, will either make a handle or use a drill to run it and ill fab up a hopper at work. Some quick proc and cons of each before I put an order in?

Also anyone in melb want to split postage?

2 x MM2 plus postage is $263US which is approx $145AU each posted atm

Im in the Knox area Vic.


----------



## Bugglz (5/8/10)

I had already made a post about this in the bulk buy section 

I think I've found someone to share postage with already but if that falls through I'll go in with you, I'll send you a PM on the weekend when I know more.


----------



## Siborg (5/8/10)

Hey

I'm interested going in on postage and one or the other, and I have a mate who may be interested as well. Interested to read about the crankandstein mills. Personally, I have seen the monster mill in action and was very impressed, especially of the consistency of the milled grist.


----------



## Frag_Dog (5/8/10)

husky said:


> I know its been asked before but I was all set on a MM2 as I know many have had great success with them and then I saw the Crankandstein is geared and approx the same price. From memory the geared ones are said to tear the grain more, is this true?
> 
> Im just looking for a simple setup, will either make a handle or use a drill to run it and ill fab up a hopper at work. Some quick proc and cons of each before I put an order in?
> 
> ...



Although the Crankandnstein has gear teeth, they are grain-engaged gears, so they need grain in between them to turn the other roller. I don't have one so I can't comment on the effectiveness of this set up.

(FYI: I ended up getting the MM3)


----------



## Banshee (5/8/10)

The two look very similar. I have a Crankstein and and very happy with it. I use a pnematic driver to turn it. Peice of cake, burnt out a big drill before.


----------



## kevin_smevin (5/8/10)

Banshee said:


> The two look very similar. I have a Crankstein and and very happy with it. I use a pnematic driver to turn it. Peice of cake, burnt out a big drill before.



Its true, the gearing does nothing on the crankandstein. I have a crankandstein and its great. The only advantage I saw in the crankandstein over the monster mill is the detented adjusters - this basically means that you can click through a number of gap settings. You adjust the gap at each end of the mill but you can easily match the gap on the other side because they click through settings, each click moves the gap about .1mm i think. With the monster mills, the adjuster is free, not "clicking" through defined gap distances, so you need to use a piece of plastic or something to see if the gap is the same on either side. Apart from that i dont think there is much of a difference.


----------



## ekul (5/8/10)

I'm looking at getting a mill very soon. Which mill do you have yum yum yum? I like the idea of the clicking adjustment. Makes it easier for me.
All the descriptions sound pretty similar to me one the website!!

I've heard that the owner of mm is the previous owner of crnakandstein, the mills do look similar. THe only difference i can see is the length of the rollers, but i am but a noob.


----------



## kevin_smevin (5/8/10)

ekul said:


> I'm looking at getting a mill very soon. Which mill do you have yum yum yum? I like the idea of the clicking adjustment. Makes it easier for me.
> All the descriptions sound pretty similar to me one the website!!
> 
> I've heard that the owner of mm is the previous owner of crnakandstein, the mills do look similar. THe only difference i can see is the length of the rollers, but i am but a noob.



I've got the crankandstein. I bought the 3D, though i'm not really sure if its worth getting a 3 roller. If you like the clicking adjustment you need to look at the 2d or 3d, the others are adjustable like the monster mill


----------



## bjay (5/8/10)

I have the monster mill2 and couldnt be happier its well made and does the job well
And i am in engineering and i couldnt make it for 150 odd dollars 
So MM gets my vote 

cheers millers

bjay


----------



## Banshee (5/8/10)

yum yum yum said:


> Its true, the gearing does nothing on the crankandstein. I have a crankandstein and its great. The only advantage I saw in the crankandstein over the monster mill is the detented adjusters - this basically means that you can click through a number of gap settings. You adjust the gap at each end of the mill but you can easily match the gap on the other side because they click through settings, each click moves the gap about .1mm i think. With the monster mills, the adjuster is free, not "clicking" through defined gap distances, so you need to use a piece of plastic or something to see if the gap is the same on either side. Apart from that i dont think there is much of a difference.



Feeler gauge.
I seen videos that yanks set their's to .9mm for dry grind. I have had mine larger and get 80 - 85% efficiency. I will try .9mm next time.

What do people here set their gap to?

http://www.kennebechomebrew.com/crankenstein.htm

I got the cgm-2a model. Mine has an aluminium lever attached to both adjusters so they move in unison.
You can not put a pulley on the 3/8 drive shaft.


----------



## husky (6/8/10)

Have emailed Crankenstein to see what their postage rates are for multiple mills although Im leaning toward the MM simply because its 6 inch instead of the 5 inch Cranlkenstein.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (6/8/10)

husky said:


> Have emailed Crankenstein to see what their postage rates are for multiple mills although Im leaning toward the MM simply because its 6 inch instead of the 5 inch Cranlkenstein.



remember you have to drive that bad boy... bigger is not always better  

i have the 5inch Crankandstein and my cordless drill turns it but i'll be looking to upgrade soon before I burn the motor out!

and yeah i set the gap using a spark plug feeler gauge (cheap cheap from supershit auto) :beer:


----------



## Fourstar (6/8/10)

i can vouch for the MM2. ignoring my shoddy hopper letting a few grains sneak inbetween the mill rollers and the mounting board (the hopper is not directed into the rollers which i coudl fix with some bent ice cream contailer pieces.)

other than that, shes a winner! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (6/8/10)

L_Bomb said:


> and yeah i set the gap using a spark plug feeler gauge (cheap cheap from supershit auto) :beer:


 
Ah, cheers for that! I'm in the process of getting myself an adjustable mill and was trying to work out how to measure the gap. Never would have thought of that - would have had to ask a mate and cop heaps for it.


----------



## Siborg (6/8/10)

husky said:


> Have emailed Crankenstein to see what their postage rates are for multiple mills although Im leaning toward the MM simply because its 6 inch instead of the 5 inch Cranlkenstein.


Let us know... I had better get off my arese and do my tax return


----------



## billygoat (6/8/10)

I have the Monster Mill M2. Have only used it once so cannot say too much about it. But I can say that it was sent to me from the states in 7 days and their service and communication was great. It looks well made but the only other mill I have looked at for comparison is the Barley Crusher. I bought the base, their sheet metal hopper and aluminium crank handle to go with it. Everything mates up beautifully and appears good quality. I could have made up a base and hopper but decided to lash out on the extra, and I'm glad I did. The hopper funnels the grain into the rollers without any spillage and the base mates up well to the mill. It took about 5mins to hand crank about 4.5 kg of grain and felt smooth.


----------

